# Wife hates my tarp city, I love it````



## retiredgeorge (Jan 11, 2008)

Some pics of my woodsheds on the wet-coast.


----------



## scfa99 (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeh I can relate.  i hear the same thing about my fence and my neighbors must think I'm certifiable.  But I have the last laugh when I hear the propane truck going up the street.  By the way that is more like Tarp Village, all the different "huts".  How many cords you have in there?


----------



## retiredgeorge (Jan 12, 2008)

There is about 6 cords left-already burned 3 this season.


----------



## pulldownclaw (Jan 14, 2008)

Dang, SCFA, now THAT'S a fencline! :wow:


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 14, 2008)

Maybe she'd go for a color other than blue after those wear out.


----------

